# Homebuilt propane smoker



## craigbn (Jan 15, 2012)

So this is the smoker so far. Cedar on the outside Maple on the inside, with propane burner.

Few things left to do, build chip tray/water tray, weld a metal stand with fridge like dolly wheels, install a door seal, some how add a air intake in the lower part of the smoker, and more racks

Let me know if theres something I should change or add as this is my first build ! Thanks


----------



## sausageboy (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 15, 2012)

Cool cant wait to see it in ActonThumbs Up


----------



## craigbn (Jan 16, 2012)

Im building the water tray now, how much water do i need at one time? is it possible to have to much water?


----------



## craigbn (Jan 20, 2012)

By the large quantity of responses, I guess I could just boil the meat


----------



## gersus (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry Craig! Some use water but many don't. I haven't ever used water in a pan. I would give it a try without and see what you think.


----------



## alelover (Jan 20, 2012)

Use sand in the pan.


----------



## craigbn (Jan 20, 2012)

Does that sand help to dissipate the heat? 

I was thinking the water would help the wood construction of the smoker to last abit longer before it burns down!


----------



## gersus (Jan 20, 2012)

The sand helps hold heat and helps temps get back up to cooking temp after peeking in the door.


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 20, 2012)

gersus said:


> The sand helps hold heat and helps temps get back up to cooking temp after peeking in the door.









...lol or you can add liquid smoke and boil them babys....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     lol.

sometime you made need to bump you post back up to the top so we can see it


----------



## craigbn (Jan 20, 2012)

I didn't mean to come across rude I was trying to make a joke. The sand is a good idea, can I use sand from a sand bag?


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 20, 2012)

craigbn said:


> I didn't mean to come across rude I was trying to make a joke. The sand is a good idea, can I use sand from a sand bag?


oh I know that made me laugh 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  yep just a bag of playsand will work


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2012)

Home Depot sells it!


----------



## craigbn (Jan 20, 2012)

Sweet   Thanks guys!


----------



## sprky (Jan 21, 2012)

Smoker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I use both sand and water in my smoker. Filled water pan 3/4 full of sand and covered with foil, this leaves a small area to catch any drips. I add a disposable foil pan of water on a rack above the sand. I feel the water adds moister therefor it helps in not drying the meat out. In all honestly I have done it with and without water and can't tell much difference, but there is some.


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 21, 2012)

If you're only planning on cold smoking in your new (and great looking I might add) smokehouse, water isn't going to do you a bit of good.  Even if you're planning on hot smoking I would agree with the guys on using sand instead of water.  Makes a great thermal mass that helps hold heat when you open the door and doesn't need replenished.  If you do want to smoke something hot and want the steam, you can always use an aluminum pan full of water on one of the lower racks while still using the sand pan.

Your build looks great!  Let us know how it works and post some q-view for us!

-Salt


----------



## craigbn (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## craigbn (Jan 26, 2012)

So i got the gate valve done on the chimney, the chip pan done!


----------



## craigbn (Jan 26, 2012)

And the dolly wheels done!  I think the build is probably up to 350lbs


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 26, 2012)

Very Cool!

Let's see it in action

Todd


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## craigbn (Jan 30, 2012)

So im contemplating if I should build a door for the burner compartment.

The wood chip pan seals off the upper section to the lower compartment so I shouldn't have any heat loss.

*Im curious if the burner setup I have from northern tools is ok to be in a inclosed area at higher temps?*

The only problem I for see with the set up I have, is in windy conditions the burner maybe blown out!

*What are your thoughts!*


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice build....


----------



## scrappynadds (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice looking build............


----------



## gersus (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah! otherwise a huge amount of your heat is going to be wasted. Especially on a windy day. As long as you don't have a baffle that isn't too restrictive the area around the burner shouldn't be all that hot. Mine was very cool around the area of the hose etc.


----------



## craigbn (Feb 12, 2012)

Temperature check with out door gasket and lower burner door


----------



## craigbn (Feb 12, 2012)

digital reading


----------



## craigbn (Feb 12, 2012)

dial reading, I think the probes not far enough inside the smoker!


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 12, 2012)




----------

